

“Premature optimization” as phrased by Musashi - luu
http://brannerchinese.wordpress.com/2013/08/11/premature-optimization-as-phrased-by-musashi/

======
hsmyers
I wonder if the proportion of 'students' of Musashi who use this phrase as a
reason for no strategy at all is the same as the number of programmers who
disdain optimization of any kind?

------
gexla
And the way of the grind. Or daily iteration.

"Today is victory over yourself of yesterday."

------
ArekDymalski
Who said that "unripe strategy" = "strategy defined too early"?

~~~
brannerchinese
Thanks for your question. I grant you, it could mean that the strategic
thinking of the strategist is still immature. But in context I don't think it
does.

Musashi lays great weight on developing keen perception of the moment and its
potential. When he says _nama_ 生 'unripe' strategy, I understand him to mean
strategy that is settled before conditions have ripened. That's comparable to
Knuth's remark about optimizing code. I don't think Musashi means that the
strategist is too inexperienced.

Although there is a vein in East Asian military theory about wizard-like long-
range anticipation of strategic conditions, Musashi doesn't indulge in that.

------
corresation
That could as easily go either way.

